# Hornhecht aber wie?????



## C.K. (24. Mai 2003)

Moin AB Member`s.....

....also ich lese in den Tread`s vorher, dass der Hornhecht an den Küsten ist. Das trifft sich gut, da ich am Vatertag an der Ostsee unterwegs bin.
Ich habe noch nie einen gefangen oder gegessen und möchte dieses Thema nach meinen Urlaub zu den Akten legen :q 

Nur wie stelle ich es an?? Tagsüber bin ich mit dem Boot draußen um Dorsche zu beangeln, klappt also nur zur Abendstunde. Welche Köder eignen sich ( Marke und größe ) Ich möchte sie mit einer Spinnrute in der Brandung beangeln. 
Gibt es einen Köder der für Mefo und Hornies sehr gut geeignet ist?
Woran erkenne ich das Hornhechte jagen?

So mal ran mit Euch und laßt mich nicht hängen! Wenn`s klappt bekommt Ihr auch ein Bild hier im AB


----------



## MichaelB (24. Mai 2003)

Moin,

@C.K.: aaalsoo, ich bin ja nun nicht der Hornhecht-Profi, habe gestern meine ersten fünf gefangen. Auffällig fand ich aber, daß vier andere Angler mit Blinker und Wobbler nicht einen hatte und ich auf Heringsfetzen gleich fünf. 

Mein Tip wäre: Wasserkugel, Vorfach von etwa 1m Länge mit einem 4er (Butt) Haken dahinter, schmalen Heringsfetzen drauf, rauswerfen und gaaanz langsam einholen.
Das ist so eine recht sichere Sache weil die Gierhälse relativ tief schlucken und somit sicher sitzen.

Aber wieso das Thema zu den Akten legen? Ich bin seit gestern noch schärfer auf die Schnabeltiere...  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## C.K. (24. Mai 2003)

@MichaelB

Ich versuche wenigstens einmal, jede Fischsorte am Hacken zu bekommen(solange es bezahlbar ist) . Klar, wenn sie lecker sind und gut kämpfen, werde ich sie auch öfter beangeln.:q 
Ich habe mich nur bisher nie auf diese Sorte Fisch konzentriert! Heringsfetzten dürften ein Problem werden, da die wohl in DK schon weg sind!


----------



## MichaelB (24. Mai 2003)

Moin,

@C.K.: also meine Heringsfetzen kamen gestern vom Fisch-Höker, die Hornies fanden die genau so lecker wie die selbst gefangenen  
Meine selbst erbeuteten Heringe esse ich lieber ganz frisch selbst  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## holk (24. Mai 2003)

Ich habe Horni's meist mit Heringsfetzen,30 g Durchlaufpose, Butthaken mit kleiner Leuchtperle davor ....das ganze zwischen 1m-1,5m Tiefe und an der 60 oder 100g Rute.Die Heringe habe ich mir Nachts im Licht der Lampen auf der Seebrücke geholt...alternativ gehen auch Tobse oder Makrelen.

Gruß holk

P.S. Ich habe Testweise in den Schwärmen  Mefoblinker angeboten ...mit 2 Sprengringen und Einzelhaken....weitaus weniger erfolgreich...dafür ein Highlight an der 20g Spinnrute ein 70'er oder 80'er Hornhecht zu drillen..


----------



## Der_Glücklose (24. Mai 2003)

.....


----------



## Der_Glücklose (24. Mai 2003)

.....


----------



## MichaelB (24. Mai 2003)

Moin,

@Glückloser: schau mal bei MeFo und Bellyboat-Angeln, dort habe ich einen kurzen Bericht dazu geschrieben :m 
Ich habe keine zusätzlichen Bleie am Vorfach verwendet.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MaBe (24. Mai 2003)

@C.K.
wenn du mal zwischen durch beim Dorschangeln mal die Schautze voll hast vom ewigen pumpen , nimm doch mal eine Spinnrute mit Wasserkugel und einem mit Fischfetzen beköderten Butthaken. Wie schon beschrieben ca 1-1,5m tief einstellen und einfach vom Boot aus auswerfen. So kannst du wenn du nebebei ein Bierchen schlabberst und die Stulle schnabulierst auch noch Hornhechte fangen. Es soll auch Leute geben die die Wasserkugel auch nebenbei beim Pilken beobachten können und so ihre Fischquote steigern.


----------



## theactor (24. Mai 2003)

Hi,

Derzeit sind die Hornhecht noch fast überall zu bekommen. 
In Brodten und Büsum konnte man sie am "Schnäbeln" ausmachen, ab und zu springen sie auch aus dem Wasser. 
Gestern in Weissenhaus war keine derartige Aktion auszumachen und trotzdem hat MichaelB ihnen gezeigt, wie der Strand aussieht.
Meine Erfahrungen bislang: 
Der Test Blinker/Fetzen zeigt: Fetzen (auch wenn ich schon Hornhechte mit Blinker fangen konnte).
Die Vorfachlänge ist Ansichtssache. An der Nordsee hat Reppi zunächst mit einem deutlich längeren Vorfach geangelt, ich hingegen nur mit ca. 70cm-Vorfach und habe besser gefangen.
Schrotblei hängt von der Strömung/Wellengang ab. An der Nordsee hat sich ein kleines Schrotblei etwa in der Mitte des Vorfaches bewährt, damit der Köder nicht direkt an der Wasseroberfläche "hängen bleibt".
Das leichte Einholen macht schon Spaß wenn man die Blitzfische dabei beobachten können, wie sie neugierig hinterherschwimmen, um entweder zuzupacken oder wieder abzudrehen  

An das Gerät muss man kaum Ansprüche stellen: man muss in der Regel nicht weit rauswerfen und je "kleiner" die Rute desto mehr Spaß am Drill.
Hakenlösezange nicht vergessen  Auf Dauer kann das Hakenlösen zum Hautlösen werden !#h 

Gruß,
Sönke


----------



## Hummer (24. Mai 2003)

Man kann sie auch mit dem Blinker fangen. Letztes WE in Meschendorf war dies erfolgreicher als die Methode mit den Heringsfetzen. In diesem thread kannst Du etwas über die Blinkerei lesen.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Matrix (24. Mai 2003)

Hallo,
du solltest nur nicht verzweifeln wenn du viele Fehlbisse hast und viele Fische im Drill verlierst. Das ist bei den Hornies normal ! Wenn die Fische da , und auf Jagd sind hast du fast bei jeden Wurf 1 oder 2 "Anfasser", aber vielleicht nur bei jedem 20igsten Wurf eine (erfolkreiche) Landung. Dies beziehe ich jetzt nur auf die Blinkerei, nicht auf das angeln mit Heringsfetzen.


----------



## C.K. (24. Mai 2003)

@all
Soweit so gut! Erstmal ein Dankeschön für Eure zahlreichen Tipps. 
Das mit dem Schleppen mit Fetzen ist mir jetzt klar. Aber welche "Blinker" benutzt ihr?? Typ,Form,Hersteller??? ;+


----------



## Der_Glücklose (24. Mai 2003)

.....


----------



## nikmark (24. Mai 2003)

Hallo,
ich benutze gerne grüne Kugeln, so 3-4 cm Durchmesser, als Hauptschnur ne 30er und 25er Vorfach. Haken Größe 6-8 (ob Drilling oder Einzelhaken ist Geschmackssache). Einzelhaken werden von den Brüdern tiefer geschluckt, kann also besser bei Aussteigern sein. Wirbel sind auch ganz gut, die können sich dann schlechter rausdrehen. Vorfachlänge sollte je nach Beschaffenheit zwischen 80 und 150 cm liegen. Mittlere Stationärrolle reicht völlig.

Gruß

Nikmark


:s #w :s


----------



## Matrix (24. Mai 2003)

Moin,

ich hab letztes Wo.ende mit verschiedenen silbernen länglichen und schlanken Blinkern geangelt (alle drei Eigenschaften zusammen) Gewicht bis maximal 18gr. Ruhig schnell geführt, Honies wollen jagen !!!  ;+  Ruhig schnell geführt ?? Klingt komisch, oder


----------



## Zwergpirat (25. Mai 2003)

Moin zusammen

Ich konnte gestern ein paar Hornis mit dem Blinker in meine Kühltruhe überführen. Farbe: Grün/Rot/Silber Gewicht:  18 gr. , längliche Form. Aber auch andere Kombinationen mit der Farbe Silber sind erfolgversprechend. Auf jeden Fall musste der Blinker extrem schnell geführt werden, denn sonst sind die Hornis nur nebenher geschwommen und haben ihn ab und zu angestupst.


Bis dann


----------



## Heringsfetzen (25. Mai 2003)

*Mal ne Frage nebenbei ?*

Hat hier jemand schon mal  Hornhechte mit Twistern oder Rapala- Wobblern gefangen ?

müsste doch auch funzen oder ?


----------



## Franky (25. Mai 2003)

Hallo Heringsfetzen,

ja - das klappt, zumindest mit den Rapalas. Vorletztes Jahr sind mehrere Male ein paar Hornies beim einfachen Hinterherschleppen  ohne Downrigger vom Boot aus auf meinen Firetiger gekracht. Herausbekommen habe ich die Burschen leider nicht - nur gewundert, dass mein Köder plötzlich neben dem Boot, statt hinter dem Boot war... :q


----------



## muddyliz (26. Mai 2003)

*Tobis sind besser als Heringsfetzen*

Falls du in Dänemark angelst, hol' dir Tobis (Sandaale). Die gibt es dort an fast jeder Straße. Montage: kleine Wasserkugel oder Pose, direkt unter der Wasserkugel ein Wirbel, 1-1,5 m Vorfach, im unteren Drittel des Vorfachs 3-5 Gramm Schrotbleie, 5 cm langes Tobi-Stück quer auf den Haken. Wichtig: das Tobistück muss waagerecht im Wasser liegen und darf nicht runterhängen, dann hast du deutlich mehr Erfolg. Das lange Vorfach deshalb, weil dir die Hornhechte beim Drill das Vorfach total verdrillen, das kannst du dann wegwerfen und ein neues Vorfach in den alten Haken und in den Wirbel einschlaufen. Fischen: Langsam mit Pausen einholen. Die Tipps hab' ich von einem alten Dänen.
Also Hornhechte sind nicht mein Geschmack, die haben mir zu viele Gräten und Schuppen, aber sie liefern einen guten Drill.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Ossifischer (26. Mai 2003)

@Muddyliz, wie meinst du das ,Tobis gibt an jeder Straße?Zum kaufen? Das wäre ja genial.


----------



## Heringsfetzen (26. Mai 2003)

@ Franky      also auf den firetiger hattest du Bisse 

Wie gross war denn der Rapala ?  
Ich hatte eigentlich daran gedacht ihn z.B. an einer Wasserkugel zu montieren  und den Drilling zu entfernen [ersetzen mit einem Vorfach + Einzelhacken]
Dann diese Montage beim Watangeln über Krautfelder zu schleppen.
Da der Silberpfeil ja ein Oberflächenräuber ist,währe meine Wahl zunächst der Rapala F   5-11 cm gewesen. Farbe : silber oder silberblau.....silbergrün...etc.

Die Idee kam mir weil der Rapala unter Wasser heftig radau macht.


----------



## Jungmefoangler (26. Mai 2003)

ab wieviel cm nehmt ihr die hornis denn mit nach hause?
fahr wahrscheinlich freitag nach fehmarn,vielleicht fang ich ja auch meinen ersten.


----------



## nikmark (26. Mai 2003)

Tobis sind wirklich genial. Wenn Berufsfischer einen Fischereihafen anlaufen, hat er immer, für ihn unnützen Beifang an Tobis dabei. Die kriegst du geschenkt. Falls kein Hafen in der Nähe, findest du die tiefgefroren in jedem Anglergeschäft an der Küste. Muddylizz hat Recht. ..., kein Problem an die ranzukommen. Es gibt auch einen Thread zum Selberfangen hier im Board :z :z :z 

Gruß

Nikmark


----------



## muddyliz (26. Mai 2003)

*Tobis*

also im Nordwesten um Agger, da stehen alle paar 100 Meter weiße Kisten am Straßenrand. In den einen liegen Tobis, in den anderen Sandorms (Wattwürmer). Du machst die Kiste auf, wirfst das Geld in die Kasse und nimmst dir die Sandaale oder Wattwürmer raus. Die Tobis bekommst du auch in jedem Angelgeschäft in Dänemark.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Zwergpirat (27. Mai 2003)

@ Jungmefoangler
das aktuelle Mindestmaß für Hornhecht ist mir nicht geläufig, ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob es überhaupt eines gibt ( in Dänemark ist das glaube ich nicht der Fall). Es ist aber so, daß ein Horni von 50 cm schon als sehr klein zu bezeichnen ist. Ich persönlich denke, daß 55cm die Länge sind, ab der es sich lohnt die Fische mitzunehmen. Da Du aber hoffentlich mehr als einen fangen wirst, kannst Du das bald selber abschätzen . Die meisten Hornis die ich in den letzten Tagen gefangen habe, lagen so um die 60 cm.

Bis dann


----------



## Jungmefoangler (27. Mai 2003)

thx.mal sehen wieviel ich fange,bin schon mit einem zufreiden:q


----------



## PetriHelix (27. Mai 2003)

Hi,

also MacGill und ich wollen jetzt Freitag an die Nordsee (Renesse oder Westkapelle) fahren und es mal auf Hornies probieren... Ich selber habe noch nie einen gefangen. Nehme auf jeden fall mal meine Digicam mit und mache ein paar Bilder wenn wir was fangen sollten...


----------



## C.K. (27. Mai 2003)

..... von mir gibt es leider dieses Jahr noch keine Bilder von einen Horni:c :c .
Ich habe heute meine bestellte Wathose anprobiert....................und sie passt nicht (in der Länge, nicht in der Breite  !!!! ):c :c .

So ein Sch..ß wenn man über 2m groß ist!!!


----------



## Ossifischer (27. Mai 2003)

@Muddyliz,das ist also wie bei uns mit den Zeitungen.Geld hinein Fisch o. Wattis raus.Sind denn die noch frisch?


----------



## muddyliz (27. Mai 2003)

*Das kannst du kontrollieren*

Die Kasse ist in der Kiste. Du machst die Kiste auf und überprüfst die Qualität (Aussehen, Temperatur). Sind die Köder gut, dann wirfst du das Geld ein und nimmst die Köder mit. Die Tobis sind meist noch ganz oder halb gefroren, also frisch. Du kannst die Köder aber auch in fast jedem Angelgeschäft kaufen, kannst ja dort fragen, wann die geliefert wurden.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Ossifischer (27. Mai 2003)

Das ist ja wie im Westen


----------



## tommy.1970 (30. Mai 2003)

hi 

les doch mal die letzte ausgabe der angelwoche,da steht ein 
interessanter bericht zu deiner frage drinn.

mfg. tommy


----------

